# Custom Built Scenery



## wvtrainwife (Mar 22, 2012)

I have looked and looked and cannot find a place that will custom build me a metal archway (like into an amusement park). Our park is being named after a very dear friend and I would love to have an archway with the name at the entrance. Any suggestions?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

During the past month or so we've had a fella on the forum who custom builds bridges. I'll bet he could make an arch for you.
I suggest you do a search for "bridges".
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I make everything and anything out of brass, What scale are you looking for?

Thanks Bob for the plug...NOT...He only has 2 of my works on his layout!
What did you oil pump quit pumping?
Train Guys I tell ya!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you looked at the Walthers site? Here's an options which could be modified with custom lettering ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/168-8526


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I make everything and anything out of brass, What scale are you looking for?
> 
> Thanks Bob for the plug...NOT...He only has 2 of my works on his layout!
> What did you oil pump quit pumping?
> Train Guys I tell ya!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Sean,
My sincere abundant apologies! My feeble mind must have been in lockdown mode.
Yes, it's true, I have several wonderful items on my layout that Sean created and he is truly a master craftsman. There's no doubt he could easily create the custom arch you are looking for.
Bob


----------

